# [SOLVED] KDE can't communicate with network devices?

## ZHQ

Hi all,

I know I opened a topic about this before, but it looks like I have a different problem now... (Even though the symptoms are similar).

My knetworkmanager setup was broken when I emerged an updated version of KDE (4.6.5) last week and now I don't know why it's not working. All of my configuration files were the same. When I open knetworkmanager and try to connect to either a wired eth0 or wireless network wlan0, it just won't do it. I previously solved this problem by going into Network Settings before hand and adding a network connection as root.

Now even this doesn't work... When I start up wpa_gui, I also get the message "couldn't get status of wpa_supplicant". This leads me to think this is something wrong with my configuration of KDE and not just knetworkmanager...

I can't think of what it could be! Everything was the same.

Also, I tried revdep-rebuild and it caught some dependencies. When it tries to emerge packages, it says there's no ebuild to satisfy open-office:0 and fails. I don't know if that's relevant, but I'll write it down just in case.

I don't remember all of the configuration files that I edited. I'll list the contents of the ones I remember. If you guys catch something that I miss, please ask me about it.

Thanks!

/etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/init.d/

```

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 209.18.47.61

nameserver 209.18.47.62

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface_group=users

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

###### Security Configuration ######

```

Last edited by ZHQ on Tue Oct 25, 2011 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZHQ

Sorry for the double post, but I think it might make this easier to read.

I have the /var/log/messages for the NetworkManager daemon as of about half an hour ago. Apparently my network devices keep on disabling themselves? I need to figure out what the "reason" codes mean...

```

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    7.204929] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    7.205329] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    9.017436] Testing NX protection

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    9.051443] gspca: v2.10.0 registered

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    9.102206] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    9.102208] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [    9.311501] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [   11.623005] usb 2-1.4: link qh1-0601/ffff88013250b200 start 0 [1/2 us]

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [   12.573338] Adding 16777212k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16777212k 

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [   14.313522] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn' ifindex: 5)

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost kernel: [   14.664876] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/dummy0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Trying to start the supplicant...

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:58:34 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

Oct 24 00:58:35 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: dummy0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 24 00:58:35 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Oct 24 00:58:35 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Oct 24 00:58:38 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: timed out

Oct 24 00:58:38 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Oct 24 00:58:43 localhost kernel: [   23.374819] dummy0: no IPv6 routers present

Oct 24 00:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: timed out

Oct 24 00:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[2215]: forked to background, child pid 2408

Oct 24 00:58:52 localhost cron[2633]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Oct 24 00:59:00 localhost kdm: :0[2699]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user zhq by (uid=0)

Oct 24 00:59:01 localhost cron[2748]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Oct 24 00:59:07 localhost kernel: [   47.102066] input: Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:43/

input12

Oct 24 00:59:07 localhost kernel: [   47.102166] generic-bluetooth 0005:045E:0700.0001: input,hidraw0: BLUETOOTH HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000] on E8:39:

DF:8C:1B:F5

Oct 24 00:59:08 localhost kernel: [   47.907096] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Oct 24 00:59:23 localhost polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.28 [/usr/lib64/kde4/li

bexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_US.UTF-8)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'DDW3611B2'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'DDW3611B2' has security, but secrets are required.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'DDW3611B2' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'DDW3611B2'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct 24 00:59:37 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.466894] wlan0: authenticate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.580495] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.603292] wlan0: associate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.615034] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.615040] wlan0: associated

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost kernel: [   80.626183] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Oct 24 00:59:40 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'DDW3611B2'.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 2980

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2980]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 2980 exited with status 0

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (DDW3611B2)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Marking connection 'DDW3611B2' invalid.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost kernel: [   81.420460] wlan0: deauthenticating from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a by local choice (reason=3)

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -h ZHQ-Derse wlan0

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost kernel: [   81.455902] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: eth0: removing interface

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: dummy0: removing interface

Oct 24 00:59:41 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: carrier lost

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'RedRover'

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'RedRover' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'RedRover'

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct 24 00:59:46 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 00:59:49 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct 24 00:59:49 localhost kernel: [   89.167924] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:1e:16:5a:30 (try 1)

Oct 24 00:59:49 localhost kernel: [   89.366957] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:1e:16:5a:30 (try 2)

Oct 24 00:59:49 localhost kernel: [   89.566454] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:1e:16:5a:30 (try 3)

Oct 24 00:59:50 localhost kernel: [   89.765957] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:1e:16:5a:30 timed out

Oct 24 00:59:51 localhost kernel: [   90.889207] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Oct 24 00:59:53 localhost kernel: [   93.566145] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

Oct 24 00:59:59 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

Oct 24 00:59:59 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 01:00:01 localhost cron[3087]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation.

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 11)

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (RedRover)

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Marking connection 'RedRover' invalid.

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:00:11 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Oct 24 01:02:44 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/zhq ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/portage/package.mask

Oct 24 01:02:44 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Oct 24 01:02:55 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user zhq

Oct 24 01:03:03 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/zhq ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/emerge -pv networkmanager

Oct 24 01:03:03 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Oct 24 01:03:29 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/zhq ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/portage/package.mask

Oct 24 01:03:29 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Oct 24 01:03:35 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/zhq ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/emerge -pv networkmanager

Oct 24 01:03:35 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Oct 24 01:03:54 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/zhq ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/rc-update show

Oct 24 01:03:54 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Oct 24 01:05:34 localhost kernel: [  433.588532] netconsole: network logging stopped, interface sit0 unregistered

Oct 24 01:05:34 localhost kernel: [  433.599488] netconsole: network logging stopped, interface lo unregistered

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'DDW3611B2'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'DDW3611B2' has security, but secrets are required.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'DDW3611B2' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'DDW3611B2'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'bssid' value 'ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct 24 01:07:39 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.306686] wlan0: authenticate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.308234] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.309712] wlan0: associate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.314340] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.314344] wlan0: associated

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'DDW3611B2'.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 3320

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost dhcpcd[3320]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 3320 exited with status 0

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (DDW3611B2)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Marking connection 'DDW3611B2' invalid.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost NetworkManager[2182]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.361688] wlan0: deauthenticating from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a by local choice (reason=3)

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -h ZHQ-Derse wlan0

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost kernel: [  561.386115] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct 24 01:07:42 localhost dhcpcd[2408]: wlan0: carrier lost

Oct 24 01:07:50 localhost su[3364]: Successful su for root by zhq

Oct 24 01:07:50 localhost su[3364]: + /dev/pts/1 zhq:root

Oct 24 01:07:50 localhost su[3364]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=1000)

```

----------

## lamarque

I have never used dhcpcd as service. Can you connect if you use dhcpcd in standalone mode?

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

and then try to connect.

Sometimes my wifi card gets stuck, reloading the driver, which is the same as your wifi card, usually fix that. Run this as root:

modprobe -r iwlagn

modprobe iwlagn

----------

## ZHQ

I noticed that I might have the same problem as: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899042.html

I have iwlagn compiled into my kernel so it's not a module. But that's okay I think because then it's just always there, right?

I stopped dhcpcd and tried it again. I restarted with the service removed and tried too.

Here are the messages:

```

Oct 24 13:14:24 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 13:14:24 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Oct 24 13:14:25 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 13:14:25 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost kernel: [   68.425006] wlan0: authenticate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost kernel: [   68.427960] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost kernel: [   68.433408] wlan0: associate with ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (try 1)

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost kernel: [   68.437319] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost kernel: [   68.437322] wlan0: associated

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'DDW3611B2'.

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 2784

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 24 13:14:26 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: wlan0: offered 192.168.0.9 from 192.168.0.1

Oct 24 13:14:27 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.9 from 192.168.0.1

Oct 24 13:14:27 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.0.9

Oct 24 13:14:28 localhost kernel: [   70.822452] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost dhcpcd[2784]: timed out

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 2784 exited with status 1

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (DDW3611B2)

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Marking connection 'DDW3611B2' invalid.

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost kernel: [   71.495519] wlan0: deauthenticating from ec:55:f9:43:5e:8a by local choice (reason=3)

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost kernel: [   71.526139] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

----------

## lamarque

Oct 24 13:14:29 localhost NetworkManager[2197]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 2784 exited with status 1

For some reason dhcpcd exits after aquiring the DHCP info. I am wondering if this line has something to do with it:

Oct 24 13:14:28 localhost kernel: [   70.822452] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Do you have a IPv6 router? If not, can you check in your connection's "IPv6 Address" tab if the checkbox "IPv6 is required for this connection" in unchecked?

----------

## ZHQ

I've made some progress!

To start: None of my managed connections have the ipv6 box checked. I don't know why it's saying that... weird.

I tried connecting to an unsecured wireless network and that is done successfully. I don't know what was different! What I did a few days ago was add in a section for the plugdev group to /etc/dbus-1/NetworkManager-kde4.conf. It was overwritten when I emerged a newer version of kde. I don't know if it helped, because the wireless still wasn't working. Also, I had to change it to "System Connection", which I didn't need to do before everything broke again.

There are still two problems:

1) A secured network still doesn't work. The one I have access to uses WPA personal. Maybe my wpa_supplicant is misconfigured? When I open the gui, it says that it can't get the status of wpa_supplicant. ("Could not get status of wpa_supplicant") I forget what I did last time to fix this...

2) Ethernet connection doesn't work. This has me completely baffled, because ethernet connection is supported well enough to usually "just work". What's even stranger is that if I reboot with the cable in the port and NetworkManager disabled, I can connect fine. But as soon as I unplug or enable NetworkManager in anyway, I lose the connection and I can't get it back. Even if I disable NM again and use ifconfig to setup the eth0 interface.

By the way, thank you very much for your replies! I hope that I can get it sorted out soon.

----------

## ZHQ

Again, sorry for the double post. I just tried the WPA personal secured network and it works...

I think lamarque's suggestion to stop dhcpcd from being on the default runlevel might have done it. It might also be due to me running a successful revdep-rebuild. (Openoffice was recently renamed libreoffice, so I just unmerged openoffice and ran the revdep-rebuild. I guess I'll emerge libreoffice sometime when I have like 20 hours of nothing to do.  :Razz: )

I'll confirm if the eth0 interface is working properly tomorrow and if it is, I'll mark this thread solved.

Thank you guys very much for your help! I post threads on the forums as a last resort and every time you have come through for me.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lamarque

If you are using NM-0.9 you need to upgrade wpa_supplicant to at least wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r3 or NM will not be able to communicate with wpa_supplicant. By what I see in your log NM is communicating with wpa_supplicant, so probably you are using NM-0.8.

The fact that dhcpcd was running as a service probably caused a conflict with NM. You can also check if you have any other network management software running (like wicd, ifplugd, etc). Usually running more than one network management software at the same time is a bad idea.

----------

## ZHQ

Yes, I my wpa_supplicant is up to date. I re-emerged it yesterday.

It looks like everything's working!

Thanks for your help.  :Very Happy: 

----------

